# 1916 South Bend Lathe Gears



## John.bates003 (Feb 26, 2016)

i got a 1916 lathe the bed is 8' and the cut is 15". But some of the change gears are missing and others have broken teeth. I need to find a way to replace them either buying them or getting measurements of missing gears and making them. Does any one have any or have the deminsions


----------



## Kernbigo (Feb 26, 2016)

go on the bost gear or browning web site you should be able to find the gears and dimensions


----------



## Lucky 13 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey cousin Johnny. I was just Googling change gears for you. There is a guy over on Practical Machinist in the South Bend forum that worked for South Bend for years. He has literally tons of new old stock and used parts. His name is Ted and he goes by the name SBlatheman. I have bought a few things from him.

-the other John Bates.


----------



## John.bates003 (Mar 30, 2016)

I just traded my lathe to Jason for some money I owed him.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok I'll let him know then. Good for you unloading that boat anchor! J/K LOL


----------



## John.bates003 (Mar 31, 2016)

Dude that is a sweat lathe you got John.


----------

